# mdaemon - mails in local queue stuck



## stecjohn (Feb 7, 2006)

mails in local queue are not processing unless i move them to hold queue and then move back to local queue


----------



## andrixfl (Feb 7, 2006)

what kind of email server are you using ? mdaemon from Alt-n ?


----------



## stecjohn (Feb 7, 2006)

yes mdaemon from alt-n


----------



## andrixfl (Feb 7, 2006)

go to primary domain -> pre-processing / make sure that all aptions are unchecked and all fields are empty also make sure you have " -1 seconds " 
make sure that Freeze local queue is not enabled. 

thanks 
andrixfl


----------



## bimal_20 (Oct 2, 2009)

Same thing happenign with my Mdaemon. All settings are okay. Any other solution?


----------

